# Lap quilt



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is a lap quilt I picked up the top at the Clare Quilt Auction last fall and I just quilted it and will run it back through the sale this spring. I figured when I had the quilt frame up and my Mariners Compass one done I may as well get this quilted and ready to go.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

It is lovely!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Very pretty. The colors radiate! Darker border sets 'em off.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice. Love the bright colours.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Forty years ago I saw a picture of a log cabin quilt and fell in love with quilts.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Gorgeous,, I love the Log Cabin pattern,, your colors are great.. would like to see it after it's quilted please..


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

maxine said:


> Gorgeous,, I love the Log Cabin pattern,, your colors are great.. would like to see it after it's quilted please..


This is all quilted. I had just taken it off the quilt frame. I am sewing binding on right now then I will post another picture..


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is the finished product with binding on..


----------

